# Best first racing loft?



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

What would be the best first racing loft? I currently dont own a single pigeon, but I want to build a loft suitable to race out of as my first step. I guess with the directions, the redrose starter loft would be the easiest, but is it a good racing loft? Finally if the birds come home from the north then should the landing board be on the north side of the building and the aviary on the south side or both on the south side?
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

newtopidgeons said:


> What would be the best first racing loft? I currently dont own a single pigeon, but I want to build a loft suitable to race out of as my first step. I guess with the directions, the redrose starter loft would be the easiest, but is it a good racing loft? Finally if the birds come home from the north then should the landing board be on the north side of the building and the aviary on the south side or both on the south side?
> Thanks,
> Chad


All the birds want is a nice dry place, good food / fresh water every day, and not to be over crowded. The redrose loft in my option is a great loft design whether it be for beginners or veterans


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would go with a loft similar to the red rose loft. I would make it 5 or 6 feet wide instead and use the siding/osb instead of osb alone. $10 a sheet more, but well worth the look and much easier to paint. It is what I used on my loft. Pics on webpage. I have seen a few Red-Rose lofts and they are just too narrow for my tastes. What Wingsonfire is building now is a perfect race loft. 6x10, 6x12, 6x8, all good size for a medium team of young birds. Mine is 7x12. If I was to do it again, I would make it where I could reach across it. Say 6' wide. 7 is a bit too wide. Would be nice to have a sliding door to section it off. Nice for different age young bird training, separating sexes, etc.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for your answers. I think I have decided to build red rose starter loft. im not at all a carpenter and i will make some slight changes to suit my building ability, but it will be as close of a replica as i can produce. The master plan will to be add more lofts end to end as needed, instead of sectioning off this one. I plan on using plywood instead of osb unless its not a good idea. AndI was still wondering about a landing board on the back of the red rose loft for birds comeing home from the north in races?


----------

